# Quote of the day



## MarciKS

For 2/25/2020
If you can make a girl laugh, you can make her do anything. ~*Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Wren




----------



## toffee




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## MarciKS

Today's quote; 2/26/2020
Weather forecast for tonight: dark
~*George Carlin


----------



## Wren




----------



## toffee




----------



## Gardenlover

“These mountains that you are carrying, you were only supposed to climb.” ― Najwa Zebian


----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## old medic

Yesterday is a cancelled check,
Tomorrow is a Promissory Note,
Today is the only cash you have, spend it wisely.


----------



## drifter

I don't know why I thought this funny but it made me laugh.

" The best way to lose weight is to get the flu and take a trip to Egypt."
by Roz Lawarence.


----------



## Liberty

*The doc said "cheer up things could be worse"...hey, I cheered up, sure enough
things got worse!*


----------



## MarciKS

Today's Quote: 2/27/2020
The true measure of any society can be found in how it treats its most vulnerable members.
~*Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Wren




----------



## Liberty

*Common sense is the most *
*uncommon thing in the world *
*today.*


----------



## Pappy

Chili


----------



## toffee




----------



## Judycat

Quit bugging me.
~Judycat


----------



## MarciKS

Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drown out your own inner voice.
~*Steve Jobs


----------



## toffee




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## CatGuy

A successful marriage requires falling in love many times, always with the same person. ~Mignon McLaughlin


----------



## oldman

“I was madder than a blind man at a silent movie.”
                        -Daniel Whitney-   aka “Larry the Cable Guy”


----------



## CatGuy

As soon as you're doing what you wanted to be doing, you want to be doing something else. ~ Anon.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Liberty

*I was born modest; not all over, but in spots.
*
*Mark Twain*


----------



## MarciKS

_Laughter is an instant vacation._
*~*~Milton Berle*


----------



## Buckeye

*"A woman is just a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke."*
Rudyard Kipling

Sorry ladies...


----------



## win231

When a cannibal shows up late for dinner, he gets the cold shoulder.


----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS

_Fear doesn't exist anywhere except in the mind._
*~*Dale Carnegie*


----------



## toffee




----------



## MarciKS

_"Do Lipton employees take coffee breaks?"_ *~* Steven Wright*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

_"Loneliness and the feeling of being unwanted is the most terrible poverty."_ *~ Mother Teresa*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Marlene

There is nothing noble in being superior to another; true nobility lies in being superior to your previous self. ~ Hindu Proverb


----------



## Aunt Bea

[Advice to children crossing the street]_ "Damn the lights. Watch the cars. The lights ain’t never killed nobody." _- Moms Mabley


----------



## MarciKS

_*"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits." ~ Albert Einstein*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## exwisehe

How many legs does a dog have if you call a tail a leg? Four.  Calling a tail a leg doesn’t make it a leg.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## MarciKS

*If you want to conquer fear, don't sit home and think about it. Go out and get busy. ~Dale Carnegie*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS

*"When you face difficult times, know that challenges are not sent to destroy you. They're sent to promote, increase and strengthen you." ~ Joel Osteen*


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *"When you face difficult times, know that challenges are not sent to destroy you. They're sent to promote, increase and strengthen you." ~ Joel Osteen*


I sure hope so.  They say "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Gaer

Never give up on something I can't go a day without thinking about!


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“God has a special providence for fools, drunkards, and the United States of America.”_ - Otto von Bismarck

I had better start drinking again at least until this virus thing blows over!


----------



## MarciKS

Some of us think holding on makes us strong; but sometimes it is letting go. *~Hermann Hesse*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marlene

“Everything happens for a reason but sometimes the reason is because you are stupid”
― kayser U


----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS

_We are all born crazy. Some remain that way. _*~Samuel Beckett*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gaer

To affect the quality of the day; This is the finest of arts.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

_*"I'm not concerned with your liking or disliking me... All I ask is that you respect me as a human being."*_ *~ Jackie Robinson*


----------



## RadishRose

Always remember that you are absolutely unique. Just like everyone else.
Margaret Mead


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fmdog44

Betty Davis upon hearing of the death of Joan Crawford: "I was told never say anything bad about a dead person so Joan Crawford is dead. Good."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

*The brain is a wonderful organ; it starts working the moment you get up in the morning and does not stop until you get into the office. ~Robert Frost*
~*~
Wonder why it would stop working at that point?


----------



## Wren




----------



## Knight

Boycott shampoo! Demand the REAL poo!


----------



## win231

Men are better at reading maps than women. Only men can conceive of one inch equaling a mile.


----------



## win231

Women don’t want to hear what men think. Women want to hear what they think – in a deeper voice.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lvstotrvl




----------



## Aunt Bea

_“Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.” _- Winston Churchill

_“Success is stumbling from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm.” _- Winston Churchill


----------



## Gaer

Have the courage
to stand alone
when you
must.
No matter
how sparse your
branches,
no matter
how dark the night,
stand tall
and damn
the rest.


----------



## Gaer

though nothing can bring back the hour
             of splendor in the grass
             glory of the flower
We will grieve not
rather find strength in
             what remains behind.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

"Coffee is to wake up, coffee is to work with, coffee is to live with, coffee is life" ~ Jim Parsons


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## charry




----------



## Gaer

Sometimes the best
thing you can do is
not think, not wonder,
not imagine,
not obsess. Just
breathe, and have
faith that everything
will work out for
the best.


----------



## Gaer

"You must always be intoxicated.
That sums it all up; It's the only question.  In order
to feel the horrible burden of time which breaks you
and bends you down to Earth, you must be unrimittedly
intoxicated.
But on what?  wine,poetry, virtue, as you please,
Never be sober.
And if it should chance that sometimes, on the street or palace,
on the green grass of a ditch, in the bleak solace
of your room, you wake and in your intoxication has
already diminished or disappeared, ask the wind, the wave,
the star, the bird,
the clock, ask everything that flees, everything that groans,
everything that rolls, everything that sings, everything that speaks,
ask them what time is it?  and the wind, the wave, the star,
the bird, the clock, reply;
It's time to be intoxicated!
if you do not wish to be
one of the tortured slaves of time;
never be sober; never ever be sober!
Use wine or virtue, as you please."

by Charles Baudelaire


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gaer

"Do not say things.  What
you are stands over you
the while, and thunders
so that I cannot hear
what you say
to the contrary."

by Emerson


----------



## Gaer

To be doing the right thing'
whether what is right eventually
comes to pass being of no concern;
to abhor ignorance in action,
to regard perfection as the
norm of Heaven.


----------



## MarciKS

_*You know it's love when all you want is that person to be happy, even if you're not part of their happiness. ~Julia Roberts*_


----------



## jerry old

Gar said:
the clock, ask everything that flees, everything that groans,
 everything that rolls, everything that sings, everything that speaks,
 ask them what time is it?  and the wind, the wave, the star,
 the bird, the clock, reply;
 It's time to be intoxicated!
 if you do not wish to be
 one of the tortured slaves of time;
 never be sober; never ever be sober!
 Use wine or virtue, as you please

*You sure you don't have Miss Emily whispering in your ear,
she  writes as you do.*


----------



## jerry old

"wine of violence." bible


----------



## Gaer

jerry old said:


> "wine of violence." bible


These are not my words jer,.  This is a quote page.  Charles Baudelaire wrote it.


----------



## jerry old

Wellllll, if you put something on the net that another said,
it kind' becomes public property (within reason).

Everything we say, has been said before and everything we quote has been said, if your willing to spent the time and effort
to search...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Back to "Quote of the Day"


----------



## Gaer

"When the country goes temporarily to the dogs, cats must learn to be circumspect, walk on fences, sleep in trees, and have faith that all the woofing is not the last word.  Hang on, another chapter follows."  Garrison Keillor


----------



## Pepper

SeaBreeze said:


> Back to "Quote of the Day"


It's true, we do.
"At an average of 80 beats per minute, most of us will manage less than *four billion* beats in our lives. But you don't die because you run out of heartbeats – you run out of heartbeats because you die. Among mammals, the number of heartbeats over the lifespan of different species is fairly constant."
www.sciencefocus.com › The Human Body


----------



## Gaer

"Far better to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure, than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in the gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."
Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## peppermint

We are not here to curse the darkness, but to light the candle that can guide us thru that darkness to a safe and sane future.

John F. Kennedy


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty

*“Hope is the thing with feathers 
That perches in the soul 
And sings the tune without the words 
And never stops at all.”*

― Emily Dickinson


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gaer

This is a quote i have to keep telling myself.    This is one of my favorite!

"There is always a temptation to diddle around in the contemplative life,making itsy-bitsy statues.  There is always an enormous temptation in all of life to diddle around making itsy-bitsy friends and meals and journeys fo ritsy-bitsy years on end.  It is so self-conscious,so apparently moral, simply to step aside from the gaps where the cracks and the winds pour down, saying, I never merited this grace, quite rightly, and then to sulk along the rest of your days on the edge of rage.  I won't have it.  The world is wilder than that. in all directions.  more dangerous and bitter; more extravagant and bright.  We are making hay when we should be making whoopee.  We are raising tomatoes when we should be raising Cain, or Lazarus."
Thomas Merton


----------



## Gaer

"Don't bend.  don't water it down.  don't try to make it logical.  Don't edit your own soul according to the fashion.  Rather, follow your most intense obsessions mercilessly."
Franz kafka


----------



## MarciKS

Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.
~Anonymous


----------



## jerry old

# 107, I'm a big fan of woopee

# 108, cockroaches, not so much


----------



## MarciKS

"The dream might have been more than a dream. It was as if a door in the wall of reality had come ajar... and now all sorts of unwelcome things were flying through." ~ Stephen King


----------



## MarciKS

"Love isn't soft, like the poets say. Love has teeth which bite and the wounds never close." 
~Stephen King


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea

Not a quote but I was too lazy to start a thread for it.


----------



## Ferocious

*Muuuuuuuuuuum, where's me shirt??*


----------



## MarciKS

@Aunt Bea it's ok. I'll allow it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Kaila

jerry old said:


> # 108, cockroaches, not so much



Thanks for this reminder and the laugh it gave me, @jerry old  !

When I read his name, Franz Kafka, I did remember his writings and viewpoints in general,
but I hadn't remembered the specifics, until you posted your reply comment.  

Sorry for this interruption, to the great quotes,  @MarciKS   !


----------



## MarciKS

Kaila said:


> Thanks for this reminder and the laugh it gave me, @jerry old  !
> 
> When I read his name, Franz Kafka, I did remember his writings and viewpoints in general,
> but I hadn't remembered the specifics, until you posted your reply comment.
> 
> Sorry for this interruption, to the great quotes,  @MarciKS   !


it's totally ok to yack in between. no problem!


----------



## MarciKS

"Home is where you feel unjudged, and where what I do isn't necessarily stupid or wrong."
*~ Jim Parsons*


----------



## Liberty

Famous last words on a Tombstone:
*
I told you I was sick.*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## win231

Politicians and diapers must be changed often, and for the same reason.


----------



## win231

If you think nobody cares if you're alive, try missing a couple of car payments.


----------



## win231

Since the black box flight recorder is never damaged in a plane crash, who don't they make the plane out of the same material?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

You go girl!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

*Lord, grant that I might not so much seek to be loved as to love.
-Francis of Assisi*
*
I am not sure exactly what heaven will be like, but I know that when we die and it comes time for God to judge us, he will not ask, ‘How many good things have you done in your life?’ rather he will ask, ‘How much love did you put into what you did?
-Mother Teresa
*
*“The best thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.”
― John Wooden,*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## peppermint

Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MarciKS

Anyone who loves in the expectation of being loved in return is wasting their time. *~Paulo Coelho*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Being able to move mountains is wonderful, it's what you do with the mountains that matter. *


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gaer

"I think everything in life is art.
what you do.  how you dress,
the way you love someone,
and how you talk.  your smile
and your personality.  what you
believe in, and all your dreams.
the way you drink your tea,
how you decorate your home,
or party.  your grocery list, the
food you make.  how your
writing looks.and the way you
feel.

Life is art."


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jerry old

Part of Rumsfeld's speech as Sec of Defense

"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."

Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## grahamg

jerry old said:


> Part of Rumsfeld's speech as Sec of Defense
> 
> "There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld



That quote from the former secretary of defence seems to make  a bit more sense nowadays!

Another quote my father used to use, or dreamt up was; "Most folks are alright when the bit of bad is pared back".


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## drifter

Working on television is like being shot out of a cannon. 
They cram you all up wih rehearsals, then someone lights 
a fuse and---- BANG ---- there you are in someone's living room.

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## RadishRose

“Résumé
Razors pain you,
Rivers are damp,
Acids stain you,
And drugs cause cramp.
Guns aren't lawful,
Nooses give,
Gas smells awful.
You might as well live.”    

........ Dorothy Parker


----------



## Gaer

Here's one written by my wonderful late husband:

A man can't spit
on his own floor
or drink or smoke
or chew.
If he can't cuss
or deal a hand,
then what's a man
to do?
When he goes home
he wipes his feet
pink ruffles all
he sees,
Is there a place
men can go
do as they damn
well please?

by Whiskey Jack Barlow


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## grahamg

One of my paternal grandfathers sayings or motto's he lived his life by was: "Work, rejoice" ,........(meaning life shouldn't just be about work, important though that is, but about rejoicing in between!).    .


----------



## MarciKS

We are all here on earth to help others; what on earth the others are here for I don't know.

W H Auden


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> We are all here on earth to help others; what on earth the others are here for I don't know.
> 
> W H Auden



"Help themselves" one supposes!

Has anyone else got sayings or mottos recalled as being pearls of wisdom repeated by their parents/grandparents?


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC

grahamg said:


> "Help themselves" one supposes!
> 
> Has anyone else got sayings or mottos recalled as being pearls of wisdom repeated by their parents/grandparents?


" If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all " Was taught that one at a very early age.


----------



## grahamg

I read this in a newspaper printed in the Irish republic, sent in by a reader in Sligo:

"I thought I knew what the future held.
I took for granted it would go according to my plan.
I hoped that all my dreams would come true. I thought there would be time.
Now I know that I do not know what the future holds.
Now I know the only time I have is now.
Now I know that my dreams have already come true - because I am here, still hoping.
Now I know what I say and do shapes the future.
I promise in the future I will not take anything for granted.
I hope I remember my promise"


----------



## drifter

Talk is cheap because supply exceeds demand.

Unknown.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

IF YOU CAN’T SAY SOMETHING GOOD ABOUT SOMEONE, SIT RIGHT HERE BY ME.
Alice Roosevelt Longwworth


----------



## drifter

The human race is faced with a cruel choice: 
work or daytime television


----------



## MarciKS

drifter said:


> The human race is faced with a cruel choice:
> work or daytime television


Who said this??


----------



## MarciKS

The hunger for love is much more difficult to remove than the hunger for bread.

Mother Teresa


----------



## drifter

MarciKS said:


> Who said this??


Alice Roosevelt Longworth 
 I apologize, it was not she. the person who spoke those words is Unknown.

Save your money;


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 99328


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Gaer

"I am not evil.
I'm a woman.
When I'm mad,
I'm a sadistic
demon-spawned pixie
sent from hell
to eradicate
the male sex from
this frigid wasteland
we call Earth.
Oh, but when I'm happy,
I'll like . .
bake cookies and shit."


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gaer

Do not know who wrote this, but it was many years ago.

"Often we seek to convey to others,
the treasures of our hearts,
only to discover that they have
not the power to accept them.
and so we go lonely,
side by side, but not together,
unable to know our fellows
and remain unknown to them.

The ability to communicate
is one of the greatest
needs of our day. between
friends as well as nations.
Too often we speak the
same language, but fail
to understand each other.

Carlyle and Emerson spent a
memorable evening together
without speaking a word,
yet each understood the other
perfectly.  It is said this relationship
is not to be found by two people
looking at each other, but by
two people looking at the same
thing together. 
We learn to know each other through
sharing ourselves, and through that
most uniting of all forces, . . love!"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

Keep smiling, it makes people what you're up to.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Lashann said:


> Keep smiling, it makes people what you're up to.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## drifter

*Men and nations behave wisely once they have exhausted all other alternatives.*

Abba Eban


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lashann

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 99831


----------



## Lashann

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 99831


Thanks, it's nice to be here!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lashann

*"You aren't wealthy until you have something money can't buy".  --  Garth Brooks*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## peppermint

I like to have hope!!!  That's my thing when I was a little girl to a grown woman....
My Mom sometimes told me "You know Patricia"  Everything is not a bowl of cherries....
I still like those bowl of cherries.. 
We'll be OK, if you were OK before the storm, you'll be well when it's over.....
If you weren't OK before the storm....I can't help you...… We all have to help ourselves....
If you don't, God Bless....


----------



## Lashann

*"Things turn out best for the people who make the best of the way things turn out.”

-- John Wooden*


----------



## MarciKS

peppermint said:


> I like to have hope!!!  That's my thing when I was a little girl to a grown woman....
> My Mom sometimes told me "You know Patricia"  Everything is not a bowl of cherries....
> I still like those bowl of cherries..
> We'll be OK, if you were OK before the storm, you'll be well when it's over.....
> If you weren't OK before the storm....I can't help you...… We all have to help ourselves....
> If you don't, God Bless....



is there an author or is this anonymous?


----------



## RubyK




----------



## peppermint

MarciKS said:


> is there an author or is this anonymous?


It wasn't an author....That was my take on how I feel at this time in my life....
(I do like to write)   I also read every night.... My name is Patricia....Sometimes something comes to me and I have to write...
My Mom mended me into read....


----------



## MarciKS

i enjoy writing as well. i sometimes write quotes but, not often.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lashann

_*"I care not for a man's religion whose dog and cat are not the better for it.”
-- Abraham Lincoln*_


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS

"A true friend is someone who thinks that you are a good egg even though he knows that you are slightly cracked." ~ Bernard Meltzer

I just love this site. I'm glad I found SF!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lashann

*"Look for something positive in each day, even if some days you have to look a little harder."   *

*-- Brian Ford*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## drifter

*Now that I'm over sixty, I'm veering toward respectability.*

Shelley Winters


----------



## Gaer

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 98555


Who is still wearing a bra these days?


----------



## MarciKS

Gaer said:


> Who is still wearing a bra these days?



Please be kidding...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lashann

*“I can do things you cannot, you can do things I cannot; 
together we can do great things.”
 – Mother Teresa*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lashann

_*Doing the right thing daily, compounds over time. *_
*
– *_*John Maxwell*_


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

*“F.E.A.R. has two meanings:  ‘Forget Everything And Run’ or*
_* ‘Face Everything And Rise.’  The choice is yours.”* _

*– Zig Ziglar*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## drifter

Not I.


----------



## win231

Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It wastes your time & annoys the pig.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## peppermint

Gaer said:


> Who is still wearing a bra these days?


Me.....everyone doesn't want to see old woman's drooping breasts...  I prefer a bra....


----------



## Ladybj

Lvstotrvl said:


> View attachment 93118


LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!  SOOOOO TRUE.  That is why my hubby is not perfect but another woman will feel he is the best thing for her.  OH NOOOOOO...  I have burped him, potty trained him and taught him to walk...  I can't allow another woman to take over.  However, he has taught me a few things or two.


----------



## Ladybj

CatGuy said:


> A successful marriage requires falling in love many times, always with the same person. ~Mignon McLaughlin


OH YESSSSSSZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj

Lashann said:


> *"You aren't wealthy until you have something money can't buy".  --  Garth Brooks*


YESSSSZZZZZ!!!!!  SOOOOO TRUE!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## Ladybj

MarciKS said:


> "A true friend is someone who thinks that you are a good egg even though he knows that you are slightly cracked." ~ Bernard Meltzer
> 
> I just love this site. I'm glad I found SF!


Soooo true.  Your True friend will  say I did not mean to do it and you will say, where can we hide the body.


----------



## Pappy

I started on a shoestring and worked my way up until I got my face slapped....


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy

How long a minute is  

depends on what side of the 

bathroom door you're on.


----------



## drifter

I do not say a proverb is amiss when aptly and reasonably applied,
but to be forever discharging them, right or left, hit or miss, renders
converssation insipid and vulgar.

Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## drifter

Nobody has ever bet enough on the winning horse.

Overheard at a track by Richard Sasuly


----------



## Keesha

Gaer said:


> Who is still wearing a bra these days?


Me!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

"Home is where you feel unjudged, and where what I do isn't necessarily stupid or wrong." ~ Jim Parsons


----------



## Lashann

*True friends are always together in spirit.  -  L.M. Montgomery*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## drifter

I like winter because I can stay indoors without feeling guiklty.

Teressa Skelton


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lashann

*Gratitutde is riches,*
*Complaint is poverty.*
*-- Doris Day*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lashann

*Storms make trees take deeper roots

--  Dolly Parton*


----------



## MarciKS

_Be careful of love. It'll twist your brain around and leave you thinking up is down and right is wrong._

_*~Rick Riordan*_


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## CindyLouWho

oldman said:


> “I was madder than a blind man at a silent movie.”
> -Daniel Whitney-   aka “Larry the Cable Guy”


----------



## CindyLouWho

The mystery of human existence lies not just in staying alive, but in finding something to live for.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

The beautiful thing about setbacks is they introduce us to our strengths. 
*~ Robin Sharma*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

Amen *Pappy! *



Money won't buy happiness, but it will pay the salaries of a large research staff to study the problem.

Bill Vaughan


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

*Maturity is the art of living in peace with that which we cannot change.     *

_Anonymous_


----------



## MarciKS

I like that very much Lashann


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS

If two wrongs don't make a right, try three.

~Laurence J. Peter


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lashann

*“Sometimes the grass is greener on the other side
because it’s fake.”*
*~ Author Unknown*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS

I have decided to stick to love...Hate is too great a burden to bear.
*~Martin Luther King Jr.*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS

Love is perhaps the only glimpse we are permitted of eternity.

*~Helen Hayes*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 104198



I had to share this one!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Kaila

My opinion is that quote is wrong.
Okay, I don't really think that, but I wanted to have my own opinion!


----------



## MarciKS

Just because someone has an opinion doesn't mean it's the only opinion and that they are the only ones who are right.

*~Anonymous*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104487




I'll try to do better.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

I just noticed the word Bacon in here. How long till the fellas sniff that out and come looking? LOL


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

I can't remember if I posted this already or not. If I did, I'm not going to apologize because I rather like this quote. To me it speaks volumes!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

We do not need magic to transform our world. We carry all of the power we need inside ourselves already.
*~J. K. Rowling*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## CindyLouWho

_Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path and leave a trail..._


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## win231

Age is a high price to pay for maturity.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS

That's nice Sassy


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lashann

*“Some of my best leading men have been dogs and horses.”*
*
– Elizabeth Taylor*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lashann

_*“Thou shalt not whine' should be the eleventh commandment.”
― Reba McEntire*_


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## drifter

I believe that the power to make money is a gift from God.

John D. Rockefeller


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho

"_The two most important days of your life, the day you are born and the day you find out why"._


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


> "_The two most important days of your life, the day you are born and the day you find out why"._


You find anything out yet?


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> You find anything out yet?


I'm still working on that one, hope it's soon.


----------



## MarciKS

CindyLouWho said:


> I'm still working on that one, hope it's soon.


I still haven't figured out the why. I wonder if we're not meant to know till we're gone. Fat lot of good that would do. LOL


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> I still haven't figured out the why. I wonder if we're not meant to know till we're gone. Fat lot of good that would do. LOL


I think we _are_ still here on earth so that we _do_ find our  purpose here. It can be a lonely feeling without one.


----------



## drifter

Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice doggie" until you can find a rock.

Will Rogers


----------



## peppermint

Remember memorial Day....(Monday)….And it's not for going to the Beach...  Going for a ride today, I can't tell you how many people
were here....People on line to get to restaurants.....No masks on....So do people care!!!   The girls at the desk all had masks on....
Good for you girls....We didn't go to any restaurants...Came home and cooked....


----------



## MarciKS

peppermint said:


> Remember memorial Day....(Monday)….And it's not for going to the Beach...  Going for a ride today, I can't tell you how many people
> were here....People on line to get to restaurants.....No masks on....So do people care!!!   The girls at the desk all had masks on....
> Good for you girls....We didn't go to any restaurants...Came home and cooked....


?


----------



## CindyLouWho

drifter said:


> Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice doggie" until you can find a rock.
> 
> Will Rogers


Didn't mean to "like" this quote. It's interpretation may be well deserved, but at face value, it's cruel. 
Not a fan, Mr. Rogers.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

CindyLouWho said:


> Didn't mean to "like" this quote. It's interpretation may be well deserved, but at face value, it's cruel.
> Not a fan, Mr. Rogers.


Appreciate yoour explanation.


----------



## MarciKS

http://imgur.com/TiQ4siO


----------



## MarciKS

http://imgur.com/5bDfTus


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

View attachment 106483View attachment 106483


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 106483View attachment 106483


Can't view attachments, Sassy ..
Okay, can see them now.


----------



## drifter

If it wasn't for the last minute, nothing would get done

Unknown.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lashann

*"Courage is being scared to death - but saddling up anyway".

-- John Wayne*


----------



## MarciKS

"Give me the patience for the small things of life, courage for the great trials of life. Help me to do my best each day and then go to sleep knowing God is awake." ~ Voltaire


----------



## CindyLouWho

_Each Day Is Another Chance To Change Your Life_


----------



## MarciKS

http://imgur.com/KOFZl27


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## C'est Moi

"Get off my lawn."   -- Me


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lashann

*"Worry is a word that I don't allow myself to use"*

*-- Dwight Eisenhower*


----------



## drifter

If at first you don't succeed, you're about average.

Unknown


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

_"Social intercourse, even friendship among most people, is  merely a business arrangement that lasts only so long as there is need." *~ Madeleine de Souvre, marquise de Sable*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

I hate war as only a soldier who has lived it can, only as one who has seen its brutality, its futility, its stupidity.
_Dwight D. Eisenhower_


----------



## MeAgain

" YOU CAN IGNORE REALITY BUT YOU CAN'T IGNORE THE CONSEQUENCES OF IGNORING REALITY " Ayn Rand


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

Shoulda stuck that in my kindness thread. LOL


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

*“Do not let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do.”
-- John Wooden*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS

_The real value of setting goals is not the recognition or reward, it's the person we become by finding the discipline, courage, and commitment to achieve them._
*~Anonymous*


----------



## C'est Moi

You can't always get what you want.  -- Rolling Stones


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lashann

*"We must accept finite disappointment, but we must never lose infinite hope. "
-- Martin Luther King*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## drifter

Until Eve arrived, this was a man's world.


----------



## MarciKS

*The way to develop the best that is in a person is by appreciation and encouragement.
~Charles Schwab*


----------



## MarciKS

*A cloudy day is no match for a sunny disposition.*
*~William Arthur Ward*


----------



## MarciKS

*Belief overflows into behavior. First, we need to change what we believe. When we truly change what we believe, we'll gladly change how we behave.*
*~Craig Groeschel - Pastor*


----------



## MarciKS

*Being happy doesn't mean that everything is perfect. It means that you've decided to look beyond the imperfections.*
*~Unknown*


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho

*Those who judge dont matter
    and those who matter don't judge*


----------



## Meanderer

“They say all marriages are made in heaven, but so are thunder and lightning.”    Clint Eastwood


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lashann

*“If you don’t like something change it; if you can’t change it, change the way you think about it.”
– Mary Engelbreit*


----------



## RadishRose

Lashann said:


> *“If you don’t like something change it; if you can’t change it, change the way you think about it.”
> – Mary Engelbreit*


Speaking of Mary Engelbreit......


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## drifter

Sometimes when you look into his eyes you get the feeling that someone else is driving.

david letterman


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lashann

*I've changed my password to "incorrect".   That way when I forget it , it always reminds me "Your password is incorrect".
- Anonymous-*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lashann

*Hope is wishing something would happen;*
*Faith is believing something will happen;
Courage is making something happen.*
*-- Anonymous*


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## DaveA

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 109774


One of the better statements that I've heard lately.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Generosity is giving more than you can, and pride is taking less than you need. -  Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jerry old

Tom Wingo: How about Luke? Do you ever think about Luke? Does he ever cross your mind?
- Lila Wingo Newbury: Who taught you to be so cruel?
- Tom Wingo: You did, Mama, you did.”
(The Prince of Tides)


----------



## jerry old

“Hell, Lowenstein! She made a schizophrenic!
 My mother should have raised cobras, not children!”

'Prince of Tides'  Pat Conroy's books all contain family dynamics, makes you wonder
what went on in his parent's home.


----------



## Wren




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Knight

I intend to live forever - so far, so good.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 110126


❤


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Knight

If at first you don't succeed, then skydiving definitely isn't for you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

The road to success is always under construction.


----------



## Knight

Shin
A body part used to find furniture in the dark


----------



## MickaC




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> View attachment 110585


lmao! pappy you crack me up!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jerry old

with all these inspirational post you would think were a kind and gentle species-
ain't so


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

jerry old said:


> with all these inspirational post you would think were a kind and gentle species-
> ain't so


not everyone is full of hate jerry.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

"When people do not ignore what they should ignore, but ignore what they should not ignore, this is known as ignorance." ~ Zhuangzi


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS

Wren said:


> View attachment 111525


amen to that girl!


----------



## MarciKS

_Intense love does not measure, it just gives._

*~Mother Teresa*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Macfan

I used to think that the worst thing in life was to end up alone. It's not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people who make you feel alone. - Robin Williams


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

"Hurt me with the truth, don't comfort me with a lie." *~ Rihanna*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lashann

*"You never really understand a person until you consider things from his point of view.... until you climb into his skin and walk around in it."   -   Harper Lee, To Kill a Mockingbird*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

I love you no matter what you do, but do you have to do so much of it?

Jean Illsley Clarke


----------



## MickaC




----------



## mlh

a hero is an ordinary individual who finds the strength to persevere and endure in spite of overwhelming obstacles. -christopher reeve


----------



## MarciKS

*The person you choose to be today is the person someone will remember. Choose wisely. 
~Me*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AnnieA

Why did she have to throw tangled Christmas tree lights in there....


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lashann

*"You can usually tell if a man is good if he has a dog that loves him."

- W. Bruce Cameron*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lashann

*“A lie has speed,*
_*but truth has endurance.”*
_
_~ Author Unknown_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Kayelle

This is my signature on another website I enjoy...

*Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but rather by the moments that take our breath away.*


----------



## Lashann

*“Live in such a way*
_*that if someone spoke badly of you,
no one would believe it.”*
_
_~ Author Unknown_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## drifter

When you go to court you are putting your fate into the hands of twelve people
who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty.


----------



## Lashann

*“Every time you subtract negative from your life,*
*you make room for more positive.”*
_~ Author Unknown_


----------



## Manatee

Buckeye said:


> *"A woman is just a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke."*
> Rudyard Kipling
> 
> Sorry ladies...


I would rather have a lady than a cigar.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## MickaC




----------



## -Oy-

"Wherever you go - there you are!"


----------



## MarciKS

_*"Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind." ~ Bruce Lee*_


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lashann

*“Where flowers bloom so does hope.” 
– Lady Bird Johnson   *


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lashann

*In times of great stress or adversity, *
_*it is always best to keep busy,
to plow your anger and your energy
into something positive.*_
*-- Lee Iacocca*


----------



## Ceege

"Logical validity is not a guarantee of truth."


----------



## MarciKS

Ceege said:


> "Logical validity is not a guarantee of truth."
> 
> View attachment 115073


i love it!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peppermint

Ferocious said:


> *Being able to move mountains is wonderful, it's what you do with the mountains that matter. *


Don't make mountains out of mole hills....(I remember my Mom saying that)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Kayelle




----------



## Macfan

Wonderful, simply wonderful I say. Thank you for sharing pamelasmithwick. Don...


----------



## Ceege

"A little nonsense now and then,
is cherished by the wisest men."
Roald Dahl, Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator 
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ceege




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## macgeek

*"You live and you learn, then you die and forget it all".*

My grandmother use to say this.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 116078


Yep, that's where I am.
Thank God today is almost over.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lashann

*“The real things haven't changed. It is still best to be honest and truthful; to make the most of what we have; to be happy with simple pleasures; and have courage when things go wrong.”

― Laura Ingalls Wilder  *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ceege

_"It takes a lot of courage to show
your dreams to someone else."_
Erma Bombeck
​


----------



## MickaC




----------



## peramangkelder

The story has been repeated many times. A reporter watched Mother Teresa of Calcutta
as she cleaned the maggot-infested wounds of a man on the street
The reporter said to Mother Teresa “I wouldn’t do what you do for a million dollars”
Mother Teresa replied immediately with a bit of a wry smile “I wouldn’t either"


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lashann

*One can get in a car and see what man has made.  One must get on a horse to see what God has made.  *

_-- Author Unknown_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Kayelle

*This is a picture of the sign we had custom made for our front porch. We have a view of a 2,500 ft. mountain, and our home is close to a very small private plane airport. *


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so sad we can't share our porch with visitors...such fun before covid. At least we have each other to enjoy the porch.

Like tonight when our mountain turned a lovely pink with the reflection of the setting sun.  Sigh.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“The harder I work, the luckier I get.” _- Attributed to Samuel Goldwyn, Mark Twain, and others.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

A difficult journey will make you daring and harden your will -   African proverb


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lashann

*Laughter is a tranquilizer with no side effects.    *


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hellomimi

"What doesn't kill you make you stronger, stand a little taller. Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone." ~ Kelly Clarkson song


----------



## Lashann

*The greatest oak was once a little nut, who held its ground.
  – Unknown*


----------



## Ceege

Once we believe in ourselves, we can risk curiosity,
wonder, spontaneous delight, or any experience
that reveals the human spirit.
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ceege

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117259


"In an argument, women don't fight fair.  They use facts and common sense."     unknown


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS

"I think I think too much. That's why I drink!" 
~Janis Joplin


----------



## Ceege




----------



## Lashann

*“Obstacles don’t have to stop you.  If you run into a wall, don’t turn around and give up. 
Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it.”

– **Michael Jordan*


----------



## MarciKS

Lashann said:


> *“Obstacles don’t have to stop you.  If you run into a wall, don’t turn around and give up.
> Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it.”
> 
> – **Michael Jordan*


If only I were inclined to put that much energy into it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lashann

MarciKS said:


> If only I were inclined to put that much energy into it. LOL



I've never been too good at "climbing" over obstacles because that is hard.
Instead I try to  "work around" things although it can take a lot of time and patience which I don't always have unfortunately. (SIGH)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## OldEnough




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC




----------



## drifter

I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial.

BB.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho

*A fact of life:*
After Monday and Tuesday
     even the calendar says
*W T F ....*


----------



## RB-TX

ALMOST FAMOUS SAYINGS

There are many well-known and famous sayings, some making the people who said them, famous. It seemed to me to be an easy way to become famous would be to develop a few sayings that people would remember.  Below are results of my efforts to make a famous saying. By the way, none of them have made me famous - - - YET.



“A man is known by the companies he invests in”

“Beauty is only skin deep – unless you like blood and guts”

“A Miss is as good as 5,280 feet”

 “Don’t cry over a penny saved”

“More fun than a shipping crate full of apes”

“What goes up[?]  That is the question”

“Never ask a barber if you need a haircut”

“A cowboy with only one horse has a simpler life”

“Don’t cross that bridge if you can help it”

“To exist or not exist – are your only options”

“Behind every successful man are people asking for money”

“Curiosity killed the cat and made the dog very ill”

“Love has very poor eye-sight”

“You can’t lead a dead horse to water, or look him in the mouth”

“Don’t judge an orange by its color”

“I can learn more by reading a nonfiction book for a day than watching TV for a month”

*Sometimes you are the pigeon and sometimes you are the statue”

"Honesty is a rare policy”

“A Miss is as good as a Mrs. (Maybe better)”

“A man with more than one clock never knows the correct time”

“The longest journey begins with checking the air in the tires”

“Don’t throw good money after bad. Actually, don’t throw any money”

“Follow the bright-blue concrete path”

“All that glitters is not chrome – most of it is plastic”

“Determine your landing spot before you jump”

“Don’t get dung on the rung on the way up the ladder - You may need that rung on the way back down”

“Let sleeping dogs get their own breakfast”

“Ho-Ho-Ho, and a bottle of Blended Canadian whisky”

“A fool and his money are a friend indeed”

“The only sure thing is more tax in Texas”

“People who live in glass houses shouldn’t do much of anything”

“I learn more with my ears open and my mouth shut than the other way around”

“A penny saved is not worth a five-cent cigar”

“Don’t shoot the dog you’re hunting with”

“The pencil is mightier than the knife”

“Don’t start a fight with someone bigger than you”

“Silence is kind of yellowish”

“Don’t bite off more than you can spit out”

“An old man can tell a lot of stories – some may be true”

“Never drink cheap wine unless you are out of the good stuff”

“Even a very short dog can lift its leg on a tall tree”

“Speak softly and you won’t convince anybody”

“As I expected, you exceeded my expectations”

“No news is far better than any TV news”

“When the going gets tough, get help or quit”

“You can’t teach a new dog old tricks”

“He who laughs last is probably hard of hearing”

“You can’t judge a book by what someone tells you about it”

“Love can’t see very well”

“A house divided against itself doesn’t add up”

“A bird in the hand can be messy”

“Thirty days hath September – all the rest I can’t remember”

“One cent for whatever dumb thing you’re thinking”

“A skeleton in the attic”

“A watched pot never gets stolen”

 “He has an ace in a deep pit”

“Alike as two peas in a chicken pot pie”

“All’s fair in love, war, and strip poker”

“All work and no play makes a good employee”

“Common sense is not common”

“A leopard can’t change its mind”

“A stationary stone is covered in moss”

“An onion a day keeps most everyone away”

“As clumsy as a one-legged runner”

“As the buzzard flies”


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ceege

“It’s a mistake to think of houses, old houses, as being empty.
They are filled with memories, with the faded echoes of voices.
Drops of tears and the ring of laughter that has ebbed and
flowed between the walls over the years.” N.Roberts
​


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## OldEnough

Ceege said:


> “It’s a mistake to think of houses, old houses, as being empty.
> They are filled with memories, with the faded echoes of voices.
> Drops of tears and the ring of laughter that has ebbed and
> flowed between the walls over the years.” N.Roberts
> View attachment 118235.​


I love old houses. I'd like to wander through some of the most rundown empty homes just to get the feel of them.


----------



## squatting dog

A life does not begin without childhood and its innocence, and no one knows what will happen to their fate. 
The most important thing is that throughout childhood we all had life experiences and we did not care about anything, but in our day we lived with happiness.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

SeaBreeze said:


>


I wish it would fold me back up & toss me in the garbage.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder

This is a mantra I have lived with my whole life


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## OldEnough

https://i.pinimg.com/236x/a0/a7/b7/a0a7b7f87ea89531924798086be2fe1c.jpg


----------



## MarciKS

OldEnough said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/236x/a0/a7/b7/a0a7b7f87ea89531924798086be2fe1c.jpg


----------



## OldEnough

Thanks!  I just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz

*    *​**


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Della

And though age and infirmity overtake me, and I come not within sight of the castle of my dreams, teach me still to be thankful for life, and for time's olden memories that are good and sweet; and may the evening's twilight find me gentle still.
~ by Max Ehrmann


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mlh




----------



## MarciKS

*The more one judges, the less one loves.
~Honore de Balzac*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lashann

*Some Flower "puns" ....*

-- I hope thistle show you how much I love you!
-- Not a daisy goes by where I don’t think about you.
-- I never want you to leaf me.
-- I really lilac you.
-- Aloe you vera much.
-- You’re my best bud!
-- We’re mint to be.
-- Life would succ without you.
-- Don’t stop beleafing.
-- I will love you till the end of thyme.
-- You had me at aloe.
-- I love you mum, you’re the best!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

@SeaBreeze I always find your quotes very uplifting. Thanks for that.


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lashann

*"The meaning of life is to find your gift.   
The purpose of life is to give it away."   *

_* -- *__*Anonymous*_


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lashann

*“**I want to be like a caterpillar.....*
_* Eat a lot.   Sleep for a while.
 Wake up beautiful."    
*_
*-- Anonymous*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ceege

Obstacles are those frightful things you see when
you take your eyes off your goal.  Henry Ford​


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"The whole world is three drinks behind. If everyone in the world would take three drinks, we would have no trouble. If Stalin, Truman, and everybody else in the world had three drinks right now, we’d all loosen up and we wouldn’t need the United Nations.” _- Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lashann

*" It's okay to not be okay*
_*  as long as you're not giving up." *
_
*-- Anonymous*


----------



## Ceege

_Someday we’ll find it, that rainbow connection,_
_the lover, the dreamers, and me._
_Kermit the frog_
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lashann

*"The tiny seed knew that in order to grow*
_*  it had to be dropped in dirt,
    covered in darkness,  and
      struggle to reach the light."     *_

*     -- Sandra Kring         *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Old Dummy

“It's easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.” -- _Mark Twain_

"The man who views the world at fifty the same as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life." -- _Muhammad Ali _


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Love is perhaps the only glimpse we are permitted of eternity.
~Helen Hayes


----------



## Lashann

*When your mind says give up, *
_*  Hope whispers....*_
*    One more try.      *


----------



## Ferocious

*When you can't stand because your feet are aching like hell, and the pain in your ar*e won't let you sit down.........go for a swim. *


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst.-  Danish Proverb


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lashann

*"A good head and a good heart are always a formidable combination"

- Nelson Mandela.*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mlh




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ceege

_“To laugh often and love much; to win the respect of intelligent persons and the affection of children; to earn the approbation of honest citizens and endure the betrayal of false friends; to appreciate beauty; to find the best in others; to give of one’s self; to leave the world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden patch, or a redeemed social condition; to have played and laughed with enthusiasm and sung with exultation; to know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived—this is to have succeeded.”_
~ Bessie Anderson Stanley


----------



## drifter

Too bad the only people who know how to run the country
are busy driving cabs and cutting hair.

George Burns.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Aunt Bea

_“Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup.”_ - Suzanne McMinn


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"When elephants fight, it's the grass that suffers"_ -African Proverb


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ceege

_“You can't stay in your corner of the Forest waiting for others_
_to come to you. You have to go to them sometimes.”_
A.A. Milne, Winnie-the-Pooh
​


----------



## drifter

One day there will be only five kings left, hearts, spades, diamonds, clubs, and England.


----------



## drifter

By the time we've made it, we've had it.

Malcolm Forbes.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Each morning when I open my eyes I say to myself; I, not events, have the power to make me happy or unhappy today. I can choose which it shall be. Yesterday is dead, tomorrow hasn’t arrived yet. I have just one day, today, and I’m going to be happy in it.-Groucho Marx


----------



## PamfromTx

Don’t cry because it’s over, smile because it happened.-Dr. Seuss


----------



## PamfromTx

Be kinder to yourself. And then let your kindness flood the world.- Pema Chödron


----------



## PamfromTx

Laugh when you can, apologize when you should, and let go of what you can’t change. Kiss slowly, play hard, love deeply, forgive quickly, take chances, give everything, and have no regrets. Life is too short to be anything but happy.-Unknown


----------



## PamfromTx

Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail.-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## drifter

I thoroughly disapprove of duels. If a man should challenge me, I would take him kindly
and forgivingly by the hand and lead him to a quite place and kill him.
Mark Twain.


----------



## drifter

History will be kind to me
 for I intend to write it.

Winston Churchill.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## drifter

I am sitting in the smallest room in the house. I have
 your review in front of me. Soon it will be behind me.

Max Reger.


----------



## Bethea

It’s easy to stand with the crowd. It takes courage to stand alone.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ceege

_"Leave nothing but footprints._
_Take nothing but pictures._
_Kill nothing but time."_  Unknown
​


----------



## Bethea

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 124566


I think that one gets the best of any of us at times.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bowmore

Money is truthful-if a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash
Robert Heinlein


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ceege

The one who follows the crowd will usually get no further
than the crowd. The one who walks alone, is likely to find
himself in places no one has ever been.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Keesha

Ceege said:


> The one who follows the crowd will usually get no further
> than the crowd. The one who walks alone, is likely to find
> himself in places no one has ever been.
> Albert Einstein
> View attachment 126098


One of life’s sweetest realities.
Thank you for the reminder.
I wonder where MarciKs is?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## squatting dog

A student said to his master,
 "You teach me fighting, but you talk about peace. How do you reconcile the two?"
The master replied,
 "It is better to be a warrior in a garden, then to be a gardener in a war"


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Youngatheart

Up and down like a ...


----------



## RiverM55

Cute little thread here Miss Marci.


----------



## Ceege

"Even problems do you a favor, they let you know
the real friends from fake ones." Unknown

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## drifter

A terrible thing happened again last night -- nothing.

Phyllis Diller


----------



## drifter

If they could put one man on the moon, why can't they put them all?

Unknown.


----------



## Ceege




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

Illegal aliens have always been a problem in the United States. Ask any Indian.

Robert Orben


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## charry




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MFP

"This is my wish for you: Comfort on difficult days, smiles when sadness intrudes, rainbows to follow the clouds, laughter to kiss your lips, sunsets to warm your heart, hugs when spirits sag, beauty for your eyes to see, friendships to brighten your being, faith so that you can believe, confidence for when you doubt, courage to know yourself, patience to accept the truth, Love to complete your life." 

~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## drifter

All newspaper editorial writers ever do is come down from the hills after the battle is over and shoot the wounded.

Unknown.


----------



## drifter

Never rgue with people who buy ink by the gallon.

Tommy Lasorda


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 127960


Do I have a choice, Pam?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ceege

A book is a dream that you hold in your hand. Neil Gaiman


​


----------



## PamfromTx

*“Let us be grateful to the people who make us happy; they are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom.” -Marcel Proust *


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

“Today’s goals: Coffee and kindness. Maybe two coffees, and then kindness.”. – Nanea Hoffman


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RubyK




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ceege

"I could not, at any age, be content to take my place by the fireside and simply look on.
 Life was meant to be lived. Curiosity must be kept alive.
 One must never, for whatever reason, turn his back on life."
 Eleanor Roosevelt
​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SilentSoul

_Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that. ~Martin Luther King, Jr.~_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 132453


I wish!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ceege

Life may not be the party we asked for,

but while we are here, we should dance.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RiverM55

I'm makin a choice to find my bed on the off chance I fall asleep on the way to it. Hopefully this won't change in the next 8 hrs.  Good night


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

My favorite


----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## Ceege

Love has no desire but to fulfill itself.  To melt and be like
a running brook that sings its melody to the night.  To
wake at dawn with a winged heart and give thanks for
another day of loving.  ~Kahlil Gibran


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Quite? LOL! I hate when people make memes and don't check their spelling.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Quite? LOL! I hate when people make memes and don't check their spelling.


That's what I get for being in a hurry; sorry about that.  I detest making typos or copying something with typos on it.


----------



## MarciKS

It's ok. I always find it amusing. LOL!!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

2020...every day is jammie day. LOL


----------



## Ceege

“I pray to the birds because they remind me of what I love, rather
than what I fear. And at the end of my prayers, they teach me
how to listen.” Terry Tempest Williams

​


----------



## Pecos

"Another belief of mine: that everyone my age is an adult, whereas I am merely in disguise." 
By Margaret Atwood


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> "Another belief of mine: that everyone my age is an adult, whereas I am merely in disguise."
> By Margaret Atwood


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 134750


So true !


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pecos

"Experience is a good teacher, but she sends in terrific bills."
by Minna Antrim


----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"All humans are stupid, but the smarter ones at least have a handle on their own ignorance."

by Comedian John Cleese


----------



## Pecos

"The human heart does not stay away from that which hurts it the most. There is a return journey to anguish that few of us are released from making."

By Author Lillian Smith


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pecos

"There are two kinds of light - the glow that illuminates, and the glare that obscures."

by James Thurber


----------



## Pecos

"Well, you live and learn. Then, of course, you die and forget it all."

by Noel Coward


----------



## MarciKS

We are afraid to care too much, for fear that the other person does not care at all.

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

"Wherever there is a human being, there is an opportunity for a kindness." 
-Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“Sometimes the smallest things take up the most room in your heart.”  - _Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pecos

"Progress would be wonderful - if only it would stop."

by writer Robert Musil


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ceege

Feelings are everywhere -- be gentle.  J. Masai
​


----------



## Pecos

"If you want to know what God thinks of money, just look at the people he gave it to."

by Dorothy Parker


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

WhenI realized that what I turned out to be was a lousy, two-bit pool hustler and drunk,
I wasn't depresed at all. I was glad to have a profession.

Danny McGvoorty


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pecos

"Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because fiction is obligated to stick to possibilities: truth isn't."

by Mark Twain


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

" The saddest aspect of life right now is that science gathers knowledge faster than society gathers wisdom."

by Isaac Asimov quoted in the Atlantic


----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

" The trouble about man is twofold. He cannot learn truths which are too complicated; he forgets truths which are too simple."

by Author Rebecca West


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"There are two things that can destroy a family business: the family and the business."

by Leonard Lauder Former CEO of Estee Lauder


----------



## Sassycakes

*It doesn’t matter how slowly you go as long as you do not stop. -Confucius*


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

"The amount of sleep required by the average person is five minutes more."

by Playwright Wilson Mizner


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Autumn

*“There Are Two Means Of Refuge From The Miseries Of Life:* *Music And Cats*.” ~ *Albert Schweitzer*.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ceege

It is when we fall that we are given the opportunity
to rise up and reach new heights - Christopher Earle
​


----------



## grahamg

Wren said:


> View attachment 93091


You could stay in bed you know!


----------



## grahamg

"Live a little.......,

......., love a lot.   !"


----------



## MarciKS

Laugh a little...
...........pee a little...


----------



## peramangkelder

*Too Old, Too Safe*

South Australian Drivers are often regarded as some of the World’s worst a well drafted letter to the Editor of a Sydney Newspaper from a not so young Driver is spot on.
It said “for far too long older Drivers have caused havoc as they hog the left lane, stick to the speed limits (even the roadworks limits) and stop at Stop signs, causing great inconvenience and often preventing others from doing whatever they like.
Until older Drivers can prove they are proficient at weaving in and out of the traffic, driving while texting, tailgating, using drugs or doing burnouts, they must be banned from holding a Driver’s Licence.” Take note Hoons!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pecos

"To be led by a coward is to be controlled by all the coward fears. To be led by a fool is to be led by the opportunists who control the fool."

By Author Octavia Butler


----------



## Ceege

"If in heaven we don't meet -
Hand and hand, we'll brave the heat.
If by chance it gets too hot -
Pepsi Cola hits the spot."
Laverne and Shirley Show


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx

By Kurt Vonnegut:
“When I was 15, I spent a month working on an archeological dig. I was talking to one of the archeologists one day during our lunch break and he asked those kinds of “getting to know you” questions you ask young people: Do you play sports? What’s your favorite subject? And I told him, no I don’t play any sports. I do theater, I’m in choir, I play the violin and piano, I used to take art classes.
And he went WOW. That’s amazing! And I said, “Oh no, but I’m not any good at ANY of them.”
And he said something then that I will never forget and which absolutely blew my mind because no one had ever said anything like it to me before: “I don’t think being good at things is the point of doing them. I think you’ve got all these wonderful experiences with different skills, and that all teaches you things and makes you an interesting person, no matter how well you do them.”
And that honestly changed my life. Because I went from a failure, someone who hadn’t been talented enough at anything to excel, to someone who did things because I enjoyed them. I had been raised in such an achievement-oriented environment, so inundated with the myth of Talent, that I thought it was only worth doing things if you could “Win” at them.”
- Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> By Kurt Vonnegut:
> “When I was 15, I spent a month working on an archeological dig. I was talking to one of the archeologists one day during our lunch break and he asked those kinds of “getting to know you” questions you ask young people: Do you play sports? What’s your favorite subject? And I told him, no I don’t play any sports. I do theater, I’m in choir, I play the violin and piano, I used to take art classes.
> And he went WOW. That’s amazing! And I said, “Oh no, but I’m not any good at ANY of them.”
> And he said something then that I will never forget and which absolutely blew my mind because no one had ever said anything like it to me before: “I don’t think being good at things is the point of doing them. I think you’ve got all these wonderful experiences with different skills, and that all teaches you things and makes you an interesting person, no matter how well you do them.”
> And that honestly changed my life. Because I went from a failure, someone who hadn’t been talented enough at anything to excel, to someone who did things because I enjoyed them. I had been raised in such an achievement-oriented environment, so inundated with the myth of Talent, that I thought it was only worth doing things if you could “Win” at them.”
> - Kurt Vonnegut


I believe this is true. Everything you do whether you're good at it or not...you glean certain things from. Sometimes something as simple as the focus it would take to kick a soccer ball around. Little things.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pecos

"It's so hard to forget pain, but it is even harder to remember sweetness. We have no scar to show for happiness."


----------



## MickaC




----------



## MarciKS

The hunger for love is much more difficult to remove than the hunger for bread.
-Mother Teresa


----------



## Pecos

"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."

by Phillip K. Dick


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"I guess a man is the only kind of varmint who sets his own trap, baits it, and then steps in it."

By John Steinbeck


----------



## Ladybj

toffee said:


> View attachment 93097


If the Grass is Greener on the other side...you probably not watering yours


----------



## Ladybj

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 138977


I posted this on my FB page..  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bowmore

To find the true nature of a person, inherit with them - Ben Franklin
Money is truthful. When a man speaks to you of his honor, make him pay cash - Robert Heinlein


----------



## MarciKS

“You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough.” –Mae West


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pecos

"Never be so focused on what you're looking for that you overlook the thing you actually find."

By Ann Patchett


----------



## oldal

https://www.yourtango.com/2017305504/best-break-up-quotes-moving-on-letting-go-past


----------



## oldal

When the winds of change blow, some people build walls others windmills.


----------



## Pecos

"Insanity is relative. It depends on who has who locked in what cage."

by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Lara

That's insane. I can't get my head wrapped around it


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pecos

"Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, but beautiful old people are works of art."

By Marjorie Barstow


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Irwin

“In the Pfizer contract it’s very clear: ‘we’re not responsible for any side effects.’ If you turn into a crocodile, it’s your problem.” 
~ Jair Bolsonaro


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ceege

Kindness is like the rising of the sun that sheds new light on
matters, and compassion is like the rain that
washes away the old and nurtures new life.
M. Heninger
​


----------



## Ladybj

RadishRose said:


>


I REALLY LIKE THAT!!!!! Reminds me of if you do not find Joy in the simplest things, you are missing out on adding Joy to your life.


----------



## Pecos

"Middle age is when you're faced with two temptations, and you choose the one that will get you home by 9 o'clock.

By Ronald Reagan


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

"A smile is a curve that sets everything straight." 
~ Phyllis Diller


----------



## Pecos

"Those who don't believe in magic will never find it."

By Roald Dahi


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"To die is poignantly bitter, but the idea of having to die without having lived is unbearable."

By Erich Fromm


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ceege

"I like these cold, gray winter days.
Days like these let you savor a bad mood."
Bill Watterson
​


----------



## Aunt Bea

_*“Amateurs sit and wait for inspiration, the rest of us just get up and go to work.”*_― Stephen King​


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 141506


Or he may break yours to show you how it feels(?).    !


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> "A smile is a curve that sets everything straight."
> ~ Phyllis Diller


Dead right.      !


----------



## Murrmurr

grahamg said:


> Or he may break yours to show you how it feels(?).    !


Or, Beware the man who may be seeking revenge.


----------



## Pecos

"If you must take care that your opinions do not differ in the least from those with whom you are talking, you might just as well be alone."

Japanese poet Yoshida Kenko


----------



## asp3

“You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your _informed_ opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”​- Harlan Ellison


----------



## Pecos

asp3 said:


> “You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your _informed_ opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant.”​- Harlan Ellison


asp3, Your quote is so right. 
"The world would be a much better place if people did understand the difference between: their initial reaction, their opinion, and an actual informed opinion. That would of course, require activation of some brain cells."

by Pecos LOL


----------



## MarciKS

grahamg said:


> Or he may break yours to show you how it feels(?).    !


I already know how it feels.


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> I already know how it feels.


Me too, more than once, (does that make it partly my fault?), but in general though, my point maybe stands(?).   .


----------



## grahamg

Pecos said:


> asp3, Your quote is so right.
> "The world would be a much better place if people did understand the difference between: their initial reaction, their opinion, and an actual informed opinion. That would of course, require activation of some brain cells."
> 
> by Pecos LOL


I think we have to try to learn to live with ignorance, not least because its all around us, and maybe includes our own opinions or assumed knowledge sometimes(?)).
Perhaps the greatest trouble isn't whether everyone is entitled to their opinion, "right or wrong", but the ease with which those opinions can be repeated nowadays, whereas they were not so easily disseminated in the past.    .


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"Santa Claus has the right idea, Visit people only once a year."

by Comedian Victor Borge


----------



## Lakeland living

It is very simple, bad things happen so you know when the good things happen.
  ME..


----------



## MarciKS

Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand. 
-Woody Allen **lol**


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand.
> -Woody Allen **lol**


"Is that what's called bringing things down to rock bottom",(note Shakespearean reference !).


----------



## grahamg

grahamg said:


> "Is that what's called bringing things down to rock bottom",(note Shakespearean reference !).


Quote:
"Nick *Bottom* is a *character* in *Shakespeare*'s A Midsummer Night's Dream who provides comic relief throughout the play. A weaver by trade, he is famously known for getting his head transformed into that of a donkey by the elusive Puck."

https://www.cliffsnotes.com/literature/m/a-midsummer-nights-dream/character-analysis/bottom

"Probably created as a showcase for one of Shakespeare's favorite actors, Bottom's role involves dancing, singing, and laughter. From his first introduction, Bottom is presented as courageous and outgoing. He is confident in his ability to play any, even all, roles in "Pyramus and Thisbe." For example, he says his performance of Pyramus will cause the audience to cry a storm load of tears. As the audience realizes, this confidence is misplaced, and Bottom is little more than a swaggering fool — indeed, an ass, as Puck's prank makes apparent."

Break
"Although Bottom is the locus of comedy in the play — he's a traditional Shakespearean clown — he also draws the audience's attention to serious themes, such as the relationship between reality and imagination. In preparing for the performance of "Pyramus and Thisbe," Bottom continually draws his fellow players' attention back to the question of the audience's gullibility: Will the ladies be upset when Pyramus kills himself; will they realize that the lion is not a lion but an actor? To remedy the first problem, Bottom asks Quince to write a prologue, explaining Pyramus is not really dead, and that Pyramus is not, in fact, Pyramus, but Bottom the weaver. In this instance, Bottom focuses the audience's attention on the difficulty of differentiating reality and perception; his solution suggests his belief that the players' acting will be too convincing, that they will fully realize the goal of theater."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142493


Quote: Dear future, "I'm ready"

You sure, (I hope so!)?


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

A diamond is a chunk of coal that did well under pressure. – *Henry Kissinger*


----------



## Pecos

"There are only two industries that call their customers 'users': illegal drugs and software."

Statistician Edward Tufte


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

And my favorite quote ....


----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege

*Those who dwell among the beauties and mysteries of
the earth are never alone or weary of life. Those who
contemplate the beauty of the earth find reserves of
strength that will endure as long as life lasts. The
more clearly we can focus our attention on wonders and
realities of the universe about us, the less taste we shall have
for destruction.     Rachel Carson*​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

"You hate me? Well okay, grab a chair and wait for me to care." -Unknown

(Gotta love it...)


----------



## Pecos

"Social media was invented as part of a plot to undermine the faith of sensible people in freedom of speech."

By Michael Deacon


----------



## MarciKS

If you’re going to say what you want to say, you’re going to hear what you don’t want to hear. 
-Roberto Bolaño


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

“I saw a study that said speaking in front of a crowd is considered the number one fear of the average person. Number two was death. This means to the average person, if you have to be at a funeral, you would rather be in the casket than doing the eulogy.”
—Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Pecos

"Courage is almost a contradiction in terms. It means a strong desire to live taking the form of a willingness to die."

By G. K. Chesterton


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz

*“Walk as if you are kissing the Earth with your feet.” 
~ Thich Nhat Hanh ~*


----------



## grahamg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143663



Whilst I agree with the argument put forward generally, there must be a host of things we all do only once, like being born or dying, and of course you could add to the list "get you to trust them if they've let you down the first time", (should you totally believe in the statement as written?)!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

“With mirth and laughter let old wrinkles come.”                                                                                                                                                   William Shakespeare,
The Merchant of Venice


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruby Rose




----------



## Ceege

A brief candle; both ends burning
An endless mile; a bus wheel turning
A friend to share the lonesome times
A handshake and a sip of wine
So say it loud and let it ring
We are all a part of everything
Charlie Daniels
​


----------



## Pecos

"Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut."

by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Murrmurr

Good decisions come from experience. Experience comes from making bad decisions.


----------



## MarciKS

I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder.
-Steven Wright


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruby Rose

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 144576


Is that like worrying...I worry always?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruby Rose said:


> Is that like worrying...I worry always?


Join the club, @Ruby Rose


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## horseless carriage

In 2019 I would give negative people a wide berth. In 2020 I did much the same with positive people


----------



## Pecos

"One thing that a person cannot do, no matter how rigorous his analysis or heroic his imagination, is to draw up a list of things that would never occur to him."

Economist Thomas Schelling


----------



## Ruby Rose




----------



## Ceege

“Wishful thinking and voluntary daydreaming
can occasionally make dreams come true.
At times, dreams can be an inspiration
and generate creative reflections.  Erik Pevernagie
​


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory."_ - Steven Wright


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

'Romance is the glamour which turns the dust of everyday life into a golden haze."

by Novelist Elinor Glyn


----------



## MarciKS

No person is your friend who demands your silence, or denies your right to grow.

-Alice Walker


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

"Mass Propaganda discovered that its audience was ready at all times to believe the worst, no matter how absurd, and did not particularly object to being deceived because it held every statement to be a lie anyhow."

By Hannah Arendt


----------



## Ruby Rose

In Ruby Rose's dreams!


----------



## Pecos

"Only in the darkness can you see the stars."

By Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Ceege

“A reader lives a thousand lives before he dies, said Jojen.
The one who never reads lives only one.”
― George R.R. Martin, A Dance with Dragons 
​


----------



## Ruby Rose

Ceege said:


> “A reader lives a thousand lives before he dies, said Jojen.
> The one who never reads lives only one.”
> ― George R.R. Martin, A Dance with Dragons
> View attachment 146029​


I am a reader, and do believe I contain many lives, so thus have fulfilled George R.R. Martin's quotation. I am also a writer of my own short stories, and being a reader has benefitted my craft immeasurably.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pecos

"Remember your humanity; forget the rest."

By Bertrand Russell


----------



## jerry old

The clever cat eats cheese and breathes down a rat hole with baited breath.
W.C. Fields


----------



## Aunt Bea

*“I am thankful for all of those who said NO to me. It's because of them I'm doing it myself.”*​
― Albert Einstein


----------



## Pecos

"There are two ways of spreading light: to be the candle or the mirror that reflects it."

By Edith Wharton


----------



## Pecos

"You can't just turn on creativity like a faucet. You have to be in the right mood. What mood it that? 
Last minute panic."

by Bill Watterson


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea

_“What the world really needs is more love and less paperwork” _*- Pearl Bailey*​


----------



## MarciKS

*Love is a fruit in season at all times, and within reach of every hand.*

_*Mother Teresa*_


----------



## Aunt Bea

_“Opportunity is missed because it’s dressed in overalls and looks like work.”_ – Thomas Edison


----------



## Pappy

First one in the bathtub is the ringleader...famous quote by Pappy.


----------



## Ceege

We look into mirrors, but we only
see the effects of our time on us.
Not the effects on others.  Pearl Bailey
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## peramangkelder

A tourist in India stood by in awe as he watched Mother Teresa lovingly clean the infected wounds of a horribly disfigured leper, “Sister,” he commented, “I wouldn’t do that for a million dollars!” Her response, “Neither would I, brother. Neither would I.”    

Mother Teresa


----------



## Pecos

"The last of the human freedoms: to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way."

by Holocaust Survivor Victor Frank


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

A common mistake that people make when trying to design something foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools."

by Douglas Adams


----------



## Ceege

A dreamer is one who can only find his way by moonlight, and
his punishment is that he sees the dawn before the rest of the world. Oscar Wilde


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruby Rose

I don't know who wrote the following but I like it!
*'You're never too old to run away from Home!'*


----------



## MarciKS

Ruby Rose said:


> I don't know who wrote the following but I like it!
> *'You're never too old to run away from Home!'*


Maybe some day I will.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Also, I have found that you are able to help others more when you are at peace with yourself.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruby Rose said:


> Also, I have found that you are able to help others more when you are at peace with yourself.


??


----------



## Pecos

"Growing old's like being increasingly penalized for a crime you haven't committed."

By Anthony Powell


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruby Rose

MarciKS said:


> ??


I mean you have to put the "crap" in your life behind you if you're going to help others effectively. If a person is angry, for example, because of isolation, the virus, etc., then he or she cannot be a good caregiver--it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## Pecos

"One never notice what has been done; one can only see what remains to be done."

By Marie Curie


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> View attachment 147239


Beachin'


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruby Rose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 149175


Is that called kicking butt?


----------



## Pecos

"Brevity is the soul of lingerie."

by Dorothy Parker


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"After 45 years of marriage, when I have an argument with my wife, if we don't agree, we do what she wants. But, when we agree, we do what I want!" _- Jacques Pepin

Jacques Pepin's wife, of 54 years, Gloria passed away in December at the age of 83.


----------



## Ceege

One way to get the most out of life is
to look upon it as an adventure.  William Feather
​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog

War doesn't decide who's right...but who's left.


----------



## Pepper

"We have been too quiet for too long. There comes a time when you have to say something. You have to make a little noise. You have to move your feet. This is the time." - John Lewis

Today would have been John's 81st Birthday.


----------



## Ceege

"I closed my eyes to watch tiny dancers like jeweled
birds cross the dark screen of my eyelids."
― Janet Fitch, White Oleander


----------



## Pecos

"The first half of our lives is ruined by our parents, the second half by our children."

by Lawyer Clarence Darrow


----------



## Ceege

"Insanity is hereditary. You can get it from your children."
—Sam Levenson


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege

So long as the memory of certain beloved friends lives in my heart,
 I shall say that life is good.
Helen Keller


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pecos

"Technology is a way of organizing the universe so that man doesn't have to experience it."

by Playwright Max Frisch


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## Ceege

We do not remember days, we remember moments.
Cesare Pavese


----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 154051


I really liked this quote but it irritates me to no end that they can't manage to make a proper sentence. I'm not perfect but at least my grammar is better than this.


----------



## Ceege

"We must measure our goodness, not by what we don't do, 
what we deny ourselves, what we resist, or who we exclude.
Instead, we should measure ourselves by what we embrace,
what we create, and who we include."
Chocolat (2000)

​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## charry




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Dana

*Happiness resides not in possessions, and not in gold… happiness dwells in the soul. It is preoccupation with possessions, more than anything else, that prevents us from living freely and nobly. Bertrand Russell, 1917.*

*   ***** *

_*There are three things that money cannot buy… manners, morals and integrity.*_

_*                                                       ******_

*Do not mind anything that anyone tells you about anyone else. Judge everyone and everything for yourself…Henry James


*

.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 155108


Yeah if they put that much effort into marriage it might not end so much in divorce.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ceege

"Stand up for yourself.
Never give anyone permission to abuse you."
Lailah Gifty Akita
​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

good one


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pecos

"No mockery in this world ever sounds so hollow as that of being told to cultivate happiness. What does such advice mean? Happiness is not a potato."

by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Dana

_“There is no more lovely, friendly, and charming relationship, communion or company than a good marriage.” – Martin Luther _


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana

“Watch your thoughts; they become words. Watch your words; they become actions. Watch your actions; they become habits. Watch your habits; they become character. Watch your character; it becomes your destiny.” … *Lao-Tze

 *


----------



## Pappy

"I alone cannot change the world, but I can cast a stone across the water to create many ripples." -


----------



## Pepper

"Love one another as I have loved you."


----------



## MarciKS

_All life is an experiment. The more experiments you make the better. _~Ralph Waldo Emerson​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx

SeaBreeze said:


>


Absolutely!


----------



## SetWave

SeaBreeze said:


>


It's also very scary, dangerous, alive . . . and lots of fun.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SetWave




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

I'll seize something but it won't be the day. -Moi


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ceege

“You know that feeling,” she said, “when you are reading a book,
and you know that it is going to be a tragedy; you can feel the cold and darkness coming,
see the net drawing tight around the characters who live and breathe on the pages.
But you are tied to the story as if being dragged behind a carriage
and you cannot let go or turn the course aside.”
Cassandra Clare, Clockwork Princess 
​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## horseless carriage

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156889


Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt.
Accredited to both President Lincoln & Mark Twain.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 157506


You need to find yourself a sugar daddy, girl.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> You need to find yourself a sugar daddy, girl.


nah...haven't u heard? a fool and *HIS* money are soon parted. lol!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ceege

Our truest life is when we are in dreams awake.


----------



## MarciKS

i wanna know how to do that @Ceege


----------



## Ceege

MarciKS said:


> i wanna know how to do that @Ceege


I guess  if you can't live the life you would like to live,
 you can at least day dream about it.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 157506


"Like a wine pitcher that never runs dry perhaps" (?)


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

grahamg said:


> "Like a wine pitcher that never runs dry perhaps" (?)


Sorta


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ceege

When was the last time you spent a quiet moment just doing nothing -
just sitting and looking at the sea, or watching the wind blowing the tree limbs,
or waves rippling on a pond, a flickering candle or children playing in the park?
Ralph Marston
​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pappy




----------



## charry




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RiverM55




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege

We need to give each other the space to grow,
to be ourselves, to exercise our diversity.
We need to give each other space so that we may
both give and receive such beautiful things
as ideas, openness, dignity, joy, healing, and inclusion.
Max de Pree
​


----------



## dobielvr

RiverM55 said:


> View attachment 160277



Ain't that the truth!
Everything happens all at once for me...what a test that is.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ceege

“It's a funny thing about life, once you begin to take note
of the things you are grateful for, you begin to lose sight of
the things that you lack.”
― Germany Kent


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"It's funny. All you have to do is say something that nobody understands and they'll do practically anything you want them to."

by J.D. Salinger


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

Life is like a ten-speed bike. Most of us have gears we never use. *-Charles M. Schulz*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ceege

“We only know a tiny proportion about the complexity of the natural world. Wherever you look, there are still things we don’t know about and don’t understand.  There are always new things to find out if you go looking for them.”
― David Attenborough


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Ceege

"When you reach an obstacle,
turn it into an opportunity.
You have the choice.
You can overcome and be a winner,
or you can allow it to overcome you and be a loser.
The choice is yours and yours alone.
Refuse to throw in the towel.
Go that extra mile that failures refuse to travel.
It is far better to be exhausted from success than to be rested from failure."
-- Mary Kay Ash.
​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164324


i'm hanging on to this one for the days when things are rough. thanks. *hugs*


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> i'm hanging on to this one for the days when things are rough. thanks. *hugs*


I thought the same; it's a keeper.


----------



## Jim W.

​*Anne Serling:

"It isn't enough for a sole voice of reason to exist. In this time of uncertainty we're so sure that villains lurk around every corner that we will create them ourselves if we can't find them. For while fear may keep us vigilant, it's also fear that tears us apart."

~Rod Serling

AS I KNEW HIM: My Dad Rod Serling*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 164635


Love your avatar, @MarciKS


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege

“I love the silent hour of night,
For blissful dreams may then arise,
Revealing to my charmed sight
What may not bless my waking eyes.”
― Anne Brontë, Best Poems of the Brontë Sisters


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS

And now it's time to go to bed.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege




----------



## MarciKS

You must be the change you wish to see in the world.
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege

​


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## officerripley

"Borders? I have never seen one. But I have heard they exist in the minds of some people."
~~Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ceege




----------



## officerripley

Tribe follows tribe, and nation follows nation, like the waves of the sea. It is the order of nature, and regret is useless.
~~Seattle, Chief of the Suquamish Tribe, Washington Territory, U.S., 1854


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## timoc

If one shovells enough sh*t, then some sh*t will stick to the shovel. 

Tim O'C


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog

Accept that you will never be "safe." Once you realize that, the idea of exchanging your individual liberty for a false sense of security seems preposterous.
You can, however, live free.


----------



## squatting dog

There is no expiration date on the Bill Of Rights.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

_"The Greatest escape I ever made was when I left Appleton, Wisconsin". -Harry Houdini_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ceege




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

"Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced."

By James Baldwin


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ceege




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## officerripley

"A man with a machine and inadequate culture is a pestilence."~~Matt Bell


----------



## PamfromTx

The higher we soar the smaller we appear to those who cannot fly.
~ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## GAlady




----------



## OscarW




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## drifter

There are three rules for writing a novel. Unfortunately, no one knows what they are.

W. //somerset Maugham


----------



## Murrmurr

Geese are friends to no one; they bad mouth everybody and everything. But they are companionable once you get used to their ingratitude and false accusations. ~ E. B. White


----------



## OscarW




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## GAlady




----------



## drifter

When there are two conflicting versions of a story, the wise course is to believed the one in which people appear at their worst.

H. Allen Smith (1906-19776)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

My husband went to a Catholic High School and one of his teachers who was a Priest told the boys "The Greatest Gift a Man can give to their children is to Love and respect their Mother."


----------



## drifter

Doing things well is often a waste of time.

Robert Byrne


----------



## drifter

It's been my experience that folks who have no vices have very few virtues.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## drifter

Hang on to some of your money. It may be your only friend when you're all down and out.

R.C. Boggs


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## drifter

I felt sorry for myself because I had no hands until I met a man who had no chips.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## cdestroyer

insanity is hereditary,you get it from your children


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## drifter

A committee is a group of important individuals who 
singly can do nothing but who can together agree that
nothing can be done.

Fred Allen (1894-1956)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jennina

My new attitude ....


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game.

         - Babe Ruth


----------



## Meanderer

"God give where He finds empty hands".  Saint Augustine


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## drifter

The shortest distance between two points is usually under repair.

Unknown


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"In modern democracies…an ethos of public sacrifice is rarely needed because freedom and survival are more or less guaranteed. That is a great blessing but allows people to believe that any sacrifice at all—rationing water during a drought, for example—are forms of government tyranny. They are no more forms of tyranny than rationing water on a lifeboat. The idea that we can enjoy the benefits of society while owing nothing in return is literally infantile. Only children owe nothing."
~~from _Freedom_ by Sebastian Junger


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Chris P Bacon

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 176849


I wish that I could give that thought some more love! Wait, maybe I can!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## jerry old

I wonder, all these inspirational quotes yet, here we stand: confused, seeking...


----------



## Chris P Bacon

jerry old said:


> I wonder, all these inspirational quotes yet, here we stand: confused, seeking...


Yes, I’m standing here, confused and seeking whomever it was that took my chair, forcing me to stand!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley

"The temptation to ignore reality while believing in a divine benevolence that will protect you from harm has gotten a lot of people killed over the ages. What truly is benevolent, though—what will save you over and over, or often die trying—are other people." ~~from _Freedom _by Sebastian Junger


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ladybj

Lvstotrvl said:


> View attachment 93118


And if it's a disrespectful, angry spouse/partner - someone may be praying you come get them...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Each morning we are born again. What we do today is what matters most.  ~Buddha


----------



## OscarW

Here’s another good quote from Zig Ziglar:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> Each morning we are born again. What we do today is what matters most.  ~Buddha


Hey Girl, good seeing you !!!


----------



## Pink Biz

*"Those who contemplate the beauty of the earth find reserves of strength that will endure as long as life lasts. There is symbolic as well as actual beauty in the migration of the birds, the ebb and flow of the tides, the folded bud ready for the spring. There is something infinitely healing in the repeated refrains of nature ... the assurance that dawn comes after night, and spring after the winter." 
  - Rachel Carson *


----------



## officerripley

"...[W]ater, how people [need] it and not just in an obvious, drink-it-every-day-or-die way, but in an inborn, involuntary way. A spiritual way that [is] also practical, because people [are] made of water and [have] come from water." ~~from _Tin Camp Road_ by Ellen Airgood


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero

_"Spend more time smiling than frowning and more time praising than criticising."
Richard Branson_


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## timoc

*Better to eat baked beans in the evening when you are at home, than for breakfast when you are 'fart-farting' while out.*

*My Gran.*


----------



## Chris P Bacon

“I am not what I think I am, and I am not what you think I am. I am what I think you think I am.”

– Charles Cooley


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Don’t be angry because you’re “old”, no instead be happy that you were blessed with the opportunity to be so!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

"Honey, yes, I promise that I will _always _love you!"

          - Mom


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Every uncomfortable experience in life gives you the choice of becoming bitter or better.


----------



## Shero

Arrogance is founded in weakness and feeds on insecurity. - Anonymous


----------



## grahamg

Shero said:


> Arrogance is founded in weakness and feeds on insecurity. - Anonymous


Plenty of it around then!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Look like anyone you know? I can think of a few! But older.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## grahamg

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181738


Tough but fair!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## spectratg

*Life isn’t about waiting for the storm to pass . . . it’s about learning to dance in the rain!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Daytona Al

MarciKS said:


> For 2/25/2020
> If you can make a girl laugh, you can make her do anything. ~*Marilyn Monroe


Absolutely true. Humor is the greatest aphrodisiac.


----------



## spectratg

I thought that I was meant to spend the rest of my life with my wife. 

But as it turned out, she was meant to spend the rest of her life with me.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## senior chef

*No great civilization is destroyed from without, until it has destroyed itself from within.*
Will Durant ---- historian


----------



## Daytona Al

CindyLouWho said:


> View attachment 183070


Yikes. I know exactly what you mean. I haven't yet found that power. I keep thinking "what is the next task", except I've run out of tasks. So I'm creating a world on SF. That should occupy a few hours of the day until I can figure out how to handle being alone. Thank God for the Internet. I can't imagine people who retired in the days before the web. Did they just sit home and stare at the scenery? That will make you nuts.


----------



## senior chef

Daytona Al said:


> Yikes. I know exactly what you mean. I haven't yet found that power. I keep thinking "what is the next task", except I've run out of tasks. So I'm creating a world on SF. That should occupy a few hours of the day until I can figure out how to handle being alone. Thank God for the Internet. I can't imagine people who retired in the days before the web. Did they just sit home and stare at the scenery? That will make you nuts.


In my opinion, the key to handling being alone is to keep busy.  It is a big world out there. Literally thousands of things to keep us occupied , and in the process, constantly improve ourselves.


----------



## fmdog44

"It's weird being the same age as old people."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## fmdog44

My password is the last 8 digits of π


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Daytona Al

fmdog44 said:


> "It's weird being the same age as old people."


You are so right. I went to a public meeting the other day and everyone was old. I started to smirk, but then realized that I was one of them. I was no longer the visiting guy in the suit, but one of the folks in leisure outfits... not short yet in public but I can feel it coming.


----------



## Daytona Al

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183646


Pam, thanks for your kind reply


----------



## helenbacque

Don't piss on my leg and then try to tell me it's raining.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Daytona Al

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 184057


Isn't that the truth! The person I was is gone and I'm looking for the next one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## bowmore

Life is not measured by the breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 184673


“It pays to advertise!”

Anonymous


----------



## senior chef

fmdog44 said:


> My password is the last 8 digits of π


That's pretty slick, considering that there are no last 8 digits to pi.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

senior chef said:


> That's pretty slick, considering that there are no last 8 digits to pi.


Maybe he knows things of which we have no knowledge.
He did, after all, make the π sign without spelling it out!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 184889


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

@MarciKS 

My squirrel.  My hubby does NOT like it.


----------



## Buckeye

"The smaller the mind, the greater the conceit."  Aesop

Which is just an early version of the Dunning Kruger effect..


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## fmdog44

I don't have my ducks in a row. I have squirrels and they are all over the place.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> @MarciKS View attachment 184981
> 
> My squirrel.  My hubby does NOT like it.


Awwwwwwww I think he's cute.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop

If you lived here you'd be home by now.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pepper




----------



## PamfromTx

I constantly have to remind myself of this ....


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## drifter

When I was giving birth, the nurse asked, "Still think blondes have more fun?"

Joan Rivers.


----------



## drifter

Talk is cheap until you hire a lawyer.

Unknown.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

My Husband had this engraved on a necklace he bought me years ago.The necklace looks like this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## officerripley

*The magic words that will define a culture that does not go extinct are “community” and “cooperation”.*
*~~P.Z. Myers*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## timoc

MarciKS said:


> For 2/25/2020
> If you can make a girl laugh, you can make her do anything. ~*Marilyn Monroe


"I wish I could have met Marilyn, I know thousands of jokes."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

The last word in ignorance is the man who says of an animal or plant, “What good is it?” If the land mechanism as a whole is good, then every part is good, whether we understand it or not. If the biota, in the course of eons, has built something we like but do not understand, then who but a fool would discard seemingly useless parts? To keep every cog and wheel is the first precaution of intelligent tinkering.
~~Conservationist Aldo Leopold


----------



## officerripley

Our greatest responsibility is to be good ancestors.
~~Jonas Salk


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis

Appealing to tribe, appealing to fear, pitting one group against another, telling people that order and security will be restored if it weren’t for those who don’t look like us or don’t sound like us or don’t pray like we do, that’s an old playbook. It’s as old as time.


----------



## timoc

Perhaps one of our clever members will enlighten me......

I've no idea who said it, but these few words have stayed with me all my life.

"There is nothing more satisfying, than to see an arrogant knowall be humbled and brought down a peg or two."


----------



## officerripley

"Eve was framed."
~~said by everyone who's thought about it enough


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero

The man who asks a question is a fool for a minute, the man who does not ask is a fool for life.” (Confucius)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog

When one door closes, another opens.

Or you can open the closed door.
That's how doors work.


----------



## Shero

Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen *(Ephesians 4:29)

*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mizmo

On a lighter note....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis

I bring you this stately matron named Christendom, returning bedraggled, besmirched, and dishonored from pirate raids in Kiao-Chow, Manchuria, South Africa, and the Phillipines, with her soul full of meanness, her pocket full of boodle, and her mouth full of pious hypocrisies. Give her soap and a towel, but hide the looking-glass.


Mark Twain


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## grahamg

SeaBreeze said:


>


I would say: "Loving others is "easier" when you love and accept yourself, (whatever is meant by "accepting yourself"?), but it is wrong to suggest those with low self-esteem dont/cant love others"!

In fact its a quite unnecessary, and maybe even pernicious charge to lay against those having a hard time in life too!


----------



## Lakeland living

I am someone  that does not need or want huge crowds. I live my life my way and I make every effort
to respect others in their choice. * Live and let live* works very well for me. Short and sweet..


----------



## grahamg

Lakeland living said:


> I am someone  that does not need or want huge crowds. I live my life my way and I make every effort
> to respect others in their choice. * Live and let live* works very well for me. Short and sweet..


You've summed that up well, and I'm pleased to say my views on love were echoed in a BBC radio show yesterday concerning St Valentines day, (someone putting forward the view in the poster I objected to, then the consensus of opinions in the group of experts or religious leaders being against them, I'm very pleased to report!).


----------



## grahamg

SeaBreeze said:


>


When there are calls for "equality" in some areas of life, such as giving birth to a child, where "one parent does all the heavy lifting" you'd have to say., there is a question to be asked. If there is a negative aspect to equality, it is that's easy to ignore or fail to recognise, that it is the "differences" between the parents that the child needs, and deserves, so they are given two perspectives, not just one.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeniorBen

"There was ketchup dripping off the wall!"


----------



## RadishRose

'Dwell on the beauty of life. Watch the stars, and see yourself running with them.',-  *Marcus* *Aurelius*


----------



## officerripley

"Order is not justice."
~~from _Bitch Planet, Book Two: President Bitch_ by Kelly Sue DeConnick & Valentine De Landro


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx

I posted this before but after a crazy day I need to be humbled..lol. Holy crap, this is hard to find as an image because of copywrite. The quote is from Justified. 

You ever hear of the saying "you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole; you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole."

Raylan


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pinky said:


> It doesn't show, Mark


I am editing it..lol


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> I am editing it..lol


It's a good 'un


----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> I posted this before but after a crazy day I need to be humbled..lol. Holy crap, this is hard to find as an image because of copywrite. The quote is from Justified.
> 
> You ever hear of the saying "you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole; you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole."
> 
> Raylan


----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 227366


Thank you..i was on my phone so was having issues with download


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarciKS

MarkinPhx said:


> Thank you..i was on my phone so was having issues with download


That was just a wallpaper off the internet. Those are usually free. That one looks like the back of Raylan. LOL!


----------



## s76l42

Do the best you can until you know better. Then when you know better, do better. ~Maya Angelou


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarkinPhx

MarciKS said:


> That was just a wallpaper off the internet. Those are usually free. That one looks like the back of Raylan. LOL!


Yup. I have no reason why I had issues downloading the other day. Senior moment I gues..lol


----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 227441


eat half??


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## officerripley

"It's better to just be yourself because sooner or later, someday, sometime, there's got to be _somebody _who'll accept you for who you are."
~~officerripley's mother


----------



## officerripley

"In America, being old [gets] you nothing but a spare bedroom that [is] painted purple and [has] bumper stickers on the door. Then one day your daughter-in-law decides she’s had enough, and out you go, not just to an apartment but to a _studio_ apartment, which basically means a bedroom with a kitchen in it."
~~from _Let’s Explore Diabetes with Owls: Essays, etc._ by David Sedaris

(In fairness and in other cases I know of first-hand, sometimes it's the _son_-in-law who decides he's had enough.~~officerripley)


----------



## s76l42

Anger, resentment, envy, and self-pity are wasteful reactions. They greatly drain one's time. They sap energy better devoted to productive endeavors.

Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## horseless carriage

MarkinPhx said:


> I posted this before but after a crazy day I need to be humbled..lol. Holy crap, this is hard to find as an image because of copywrite. The quote is from Justified.
> 
> You ever hear of the saying "you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole; you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole."
> 
> Raylan


----------



## officerripley

"Elderly people don't just want to look at photos of the past, or of a nice bloody view. [They] want to see bright lights, and hear music, and see young people having fun."
~~from _The Library of Lost and Found_ by Phaedra Patrick

[There are some elderly people to whom this doesn't apply and most of them are men and I'm married to one.--officerripley]


----------



## s76l42

Feminism … I think the simplest explanation, and one that captures the idea, is a song that Marlo Thomas sang, 'Free to be You and Me.' Free to be, if you were a girl—doctor, lawyer, Indian chief. Anything you want to be. And if you’re a boy, and you like teaching, you like nursing, you would like to have a doll, that’s OK too. That notion that we should each be free to develop our own talents, whatever they may be, and not be held back by artificial barriers—manmade barriers, certainly not heaven sent.
Ruth Bader Ginsburg


----------



## Pappy




----------



## s76l42

The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart. Helen Keller


----------



## Ceege




----------



## MarciKS

"No matter how steep the mountain - the Lord is going to climb it with you." ~ Helen Steiner Rice


----------



## MarciKS

"We need fantasy to survive because reality is too difficult." ~ Lady Gaga


----------



## officerripley

"Our greatest responsibility is to be good ancestors."
~~Jonas Salk


----------



## s76l42

That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.
― Christopher Hitchens

One of my favorite authors and thinkers of all time.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley

"Babymaking is big business. It helps government. It helps religions. It sells products. It keeps our society running the way it does. The more people who think it’s the be-all, end-all, the better off the people in power will be."
~~Laura Carroll, childfree advocate and author


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Just Jeff

MarciKS said:


> "We need fantasy to survive because reality is too difficult." ~ Lady Gaga


People live in fantasy because reality is so difficult.  They can't handle the truth.

Thankfully, The Creator knows this.  He makes it possible, as He Says Clearly -

biblegateway.com› verse › en › Matthew 24:22
"And if those days had not been shortened,
no human being would endure and survive,
but for the sake of the elect (God’s chosen ones) those days will be shortened. ."


----------



## s76l42

Oz never did give nothing to the Tin Man That he didn't, didn't already have.
~America


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

"Nothing is real."

~~from "Strawberry Fields Forever" by John Lennon & Paul McCartney


----------



## Lakeland living

I will not bother with the sayings, though many here have done a great job using them
  Fact for today, July 15, 2022. Holland is up in protest greater even then the Convoy in Canada.
  Farmers are being ordered to destroy or remove livestock, because they are polluting the earth. Not the millions of 
   cars, not mentioned. Hundreds of thousands of planes, no we need them. Coal generators that pollute pouring tons of carbon and whatever else into the air we breath.
        They are saying that we will have a lack of food this fall in Canada. Even after ordering over 100,000 chicken to be killed. Holland farmers being told they have to destroy their lively hood cattle must be removed or slaughtered.  The crops are failing they say, interesting how the second cutting of hay came in over a month ahead in Canada.
      Who are they? They are the people that also order the spot checks at airports of people coming into Canada to commence on the 19th. Needles shoved into  so many people from the very old to the very young.  So many now so badly damaged they can barely live. 
    Don't believe me, dig into it for yourself. The change coming is needed, yes I admit that it is needed. Man is killing his own home, the only one we have at this time. But who decided who would die, who would live??
     Remember this, no one can survive alone for very long in a country like Canada. Freezing in the winter, broiling in the summers. Family , neighbors and friends can make a difference. 
     I intend to  take my best shot at this, good luck to all.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lakeland living

I just received this    https://www.facebook.com/joe.janzen.338
   We are  not alone in this....


----------



## Beezer

One of my fave quotes?

*"The first step you never take will be the longest journey you'll ever have,"*

To me this speaks to procrastination...and how it can chew you up knowing you should be out front fulfilling your true potential.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## s76l42

Oh, baby, baby, it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just upon a smile
~Cat Stevens


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## s76l42

“Have you ever heard the wonderful silence just before the dawn? Or the quiet and calm just as a storm ends? Or perhaps you know the silence when you haven't the answer to a question you've been asked, or the hush of a country road at night, or the expectant pause of a room full of people when someone is just about to speak, or, most beautiful of all, the moment after the door closes and you're alone in the whole house? Each one is different, you know, and all very beautiful if you listen carefully.”
― Norton Juster


----------



## s76l42

Imagine there's no Heaven
It's easy if you try
No Hell below us
Above us only sky

Imagine all the people
Livin' for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
~John Lennon


----------



## officerripley

"The concept of relativity has strangely given rise to the belief that the emotional power of moral conviction elevates arguments above facts...Observing minorities using solidarity and pride to bind together and protest discrimination has given members of the majority the idea that the technique can be applied to competing with [the minorities] at this to obtain additional advantages."
~~above 2 from “Miss Manners on Rudeness in the Age of Trump” by Judith Martin (“Miss Manners”), www.theatlantic.com, 2/16/2017


----------



## Nathan




----------



## Nathan




----------



## Nathan




----------



## Pappy




----------



## s76l42

A virgin can conceive. A dead body can walk again. Your leprosy can be cured. The blind can see. Nonsense. It’s not moral to lie to children. It’s not moral to lie to ignorant, uneducated people and tell them that if they only would believe nonsense, they can be saved. It’s immoral.

Christopher Hitchens


----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## s76l42

Live boldly. Push yourself. Don’t settle. – *Jojo Moyes*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeniorBen

To argue with a man who has renounced the use and authority of reason is like administering medicine to the dead.

Thomas Paine


----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## s76l42

Have you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac?
― George Carlin


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## squatting dog

“The more I study science, the more I believe in God.” – Albert Einstein.

On his 50th Birthday “I am not an atheist,” he began.
“The problem involved is too vast for our limited minds. We are in the position of a little child entering a huge library filled with books in many languages. The child knows someone must have written those books.
It does not know how. It does not understand the languages in which they are written. The child dimly suspects a mysterious order in the arrangement of the books but doesn't know what it is. That, it seems to me, is the attitude of even the most intelligent human being toward God.

We see the universe marvelously arranged and obeying certain laws but only dimly understand these
laws.”--Albert Einstein


----------



## Paco Dennis

"In youth we run into difficulties. In old age difficulties run into us."

Josh Billings


----------



## Jace

"People do not lack strength, they lack will" 
-Victor Hugo


----------



## officerripley

"People think there were Good Old Days, but there's only that cataract-past, seen through a blinding fog."
~~from "Welcome to Oxhead" by Julianna Baggott, _Lightspeed _magazine, Aug. 1, 2022 issue


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## squatting dog

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 233320


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## s76l42

All I can be is me- whoever that is. 
― Bob Dylan


----------



## officerripley

"I always wanted to be somebody, but now I realize I should have been more specific." ~~Lily Tomlin


----------



## officerripley

"I used to fantasize about having the life I have now. Now, I don't dream about the future. Because in the future, I'm just older." ~~David Sedaris


----------



## Medusa

officerripley said:


> "I used to fantasize about having the life I have now. Now, I don't dream about the future. Because in the future, I'm just older." ~~David Sedaris


Love him!


----------



## Medusa




----------



## squatting dog

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 233348


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Bella




----------



## s76l42

The best years of your life are the ones in which you decide your problems are your own. You do not blame them on your mother, the ecology, or the president. You realize that you control your own destiny.
Albert Ellis


----------



## MarciKS

Peace cannot be kept by force; it can only be achieved by understanding.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley

"We cannot levitate ourselves into [happiness] by wishing it.…_n the last few years…the advice to at least act in a positive way has taken on a harsher edge. The penalty for nonconformity is going up, from the possibility of job loss and failure to social shunning and complete isolation....f you follow the advice of 'positive thinking' advocates and p]urge everyone who 'brings you down,'…you risk being very lonely or, what is worse, cut off from reality. The challenge of family…or group life of any kind, is to keep gauging the moods of others, accommodating to their insights, and offering comfort when needed."
~~from Bright-Sided: How the Relentless Promotion of Positive Thinking Has Undermined America by Barbara Ehrenreich_


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## s76l42

Free speech is the whole thing, the whole ball game. Free speech is life itself. Salman Rushdie


----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella

I LVED, George Carlin! May he rest in peace.


----------



## s76l42

You may be right
I may be crazy
Oh, but it just may be a lunatic
You're looking for
"Billy Joel"


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 236851


Well, heck, everybody that knows me then must be peaceful as all get-out!


----------



## squatting dog

Sad truth.


----------



## s76l42

Life is a lemon and I want my money back.

Meat Loaf


----------



## s76l42

I don't think it's fair that only roosters get to start the day screaming.


----------



## s76l42

If a black cat crosses your path, he probably has some important cat stuff to do.


----------



## PamfromTx

He died too young.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bella

*- Sam Elliot *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## s76l42

Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mizmo

"Life has got all those twists and turns. You've got to hold on tight and off you go."


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley

"Hell hath no fury like an elderly alpha male."
~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## squatting dog




----------

